# Books for Mac OS X



## Casey (Dec 21, 2007)

Found this while looking to catalogue my library. The price is right, and it works pretty good so far.


----------



## BecomingReformed (Dec 21, 2007)

Ooo, looks neat! I keep on promising that I will catalog my too large book collection but, alas, I need to work on organizing my time better before I can fit that in to my life.


----------



## Casey (Dec 21, 2007)

It's actually rather easy to add books to this program. Just pick a book you have, search for it on Amazon, and copy the ISBN off the Amazon page to paste it into the program and it'll fill it all in for you. Otherwise, you could just type out the ISBN yourself. And with Amazon, it lists related books, many of which you might have . . just follow the related books links and pretty soon you'll have a pile added in no time!


----------

